# Visa email notification



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just received an email yesterday stating that they received my package. Today I got an email that said your visa has been issued with a UPS tracking number, does this mean I have been approved and is it strange to have that quick of a decision on a visa?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

qman383 said:


> I just received an email yesterday stating that they received my package. Today I got an email that said your visa has been issued with a UPS tracking number, does this mean I have been approved and is it strange to have that quick of a decision on a visa?



You paid for priority processing. 

Your visa has been issued. 

Start packing.

I am SO happy for you!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

qman383 said:


> I just received an email yesterday stating that they received my package. Today I got an email that said your visa has been issued with a UPS tracking number, does this mean I have been approved and is it strange to have that quick of a decision on a visa?


That's it, I know it won't sink in until you have it in your hand. You must have had everything they needed right there.

Congrats. We apply the end of next week.

M


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks so much AAIS and Mehemlynn. The issuing of this is purely a blessing from God. I knew my wife did not meet the financial criteria to sponsor me. I was honest with them. It might have been my 7 year old daughters letter that read " dear ECO, I love my Daddy and miss him, please let him come home so we can be a family again" lol. Not sure but it brought tears to my eyes. I can say that I backed everything up with tons of documents, pictures, references and Ect......... I will forever be grateful for all of the help and advice given to me during what was the most stressful time of my life. Just curious as to if I was granted ILR. I will post it when I get my documents back. You are right, it won't sink in till it's in my hands. God be with both of you


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Forgot to add, M I will be praying for a speedy and successful application for you.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

qman383 said:


> Thanks so much AAIS and Mehemlynn. The issuing of this is purely a blessing from God. I knew my wife did not meet the financial criteria to sponsor me. I was honest with them. It might have been my 7 year old daughters letter that read " dear ECO, I love my Daddy and miss him, please let him come home so we can be a family again" lol. Not sure but it brought tears to my eyes. I can say that I backed everything up with tons of documents, pictures, references and Ect......... I will forever be grateful for all of the help and advice given to me during what was the most stressful time of my life. Just curious as to if I was granted ILR. I will post it when I get my documents back. You are right, it won't sink in till it's in my hands. God be with both of you


If you got the endorsement, it will read KOL REQ-even though you have already taken and passed the test, they can't issue the ILR until you are in the UK. If possible, apply on the one-day service, you attend the appointment, do the biometrics on the spot (yes, another set of biometrics, I do not know why, also another whopping fee), get your determination the same day (usually), and the Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) wallet card in about a week. 

I am so pleased for you and your family!


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks again AAIS. The ILR is confusing me a bit. I had to send my KOL test results when filing my visa. If they are endorsing it KOL- Req will I need the results paper again? Also are there any instructions and cost information for applying for ILR? I though that it was just granted automatically.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

qman383 said:


> Thanks again AAIS. The ILR is confusing me a bit. I had to send my KOL test results when filing my visa. If they are endorsing it KOL- Req will I need the results paper again? Also are there any instructions and cost information for applying for ILR? I though that it was just granted automatically.


They will return the passing letter with your other documents-check to make sure you do get it, and if not, email them (via WorldBridge, and I'd use 'URGENT-Document return-item missing!' in the subject line. Make sure you write your application number in the body of the email). That should get the letter back to you asap-it's worked for a couple of other people. 

OK, so you get the visa vignette Monday (use the tracking number at the UPS web site, you'll be able to follow your package; they don't deliver on Sat), and you may have to look through the whole passport to find your vignette, lol, they don't always put it right behind your bio pages or on the first available page. 

It should say Spouse/CP KOL REQ if you got the endorsement. If that's there, once you arrive to the UK and recover from jet lag, go to this page and decide if you want to do the premium one-day service (very quick) or if you want to wait three-six months by going the postal route:

UK Border Agency | Settlement

It's erm, pricey, £991 by post, or £1377 in person. But it's the Indefinite Leave to Remain without having to wait 24 months to apply.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks AAIS. Yikes that price hits the wallet hard being as I have already spent that amount on the spouse visa. Well guess its time to save for that, lol. Is there a certain amount of time to apply for ILR once I am in the UK?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

qman383 said:


> Thanks AAIS. Yikes that price hits the wallet hard being as I have already spent that amount on the spouse visa. Well guess its time to save for that, lol. Is there a certain amount of time to apply for ILR once I am in the UK?


I looked all over the UKBA site for a definitive answer to that question and couldn't find one. Several of the search terms I tried brought back results with links to 'no longer here' messages', probably because they have been updating the site ahead of the effective date of the rules changes-KOL REQ is being abolished.

So unless someone posts in with better information, I would say that you have the entire probationary period of 27 months to apply.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks again, that actually would make sense as I am there and can apply at any time. So there would be no need for a timeframe. Well guess I will find out soon enough if I have the KOL-req. I've been so anxious to get my passport back and have tracked it and is now in Kentucky, lol


----------

